
The Pulp Magazine Archive - magoghm
https://archive.org/details/pulpmagazinearchive
======
rolph
so seriously anyone, where is the button i click to DL them all?

so far i found this :

[https://emerging.commons.gc.cuny.edu/2014/03/downloading-
ite...](https://emerging.commons.gc.cuny.edu/2014/03/downloading-items-
internet-archive-collection-using-python/)

leads me to here:

[https://github.com/robincamille/kicks-and-
giggles/blob/e3112...](https://github.com/robincamille/kicks-and-
giggles/blob/e3112521f2294b33c77158de01f8d206a5b42908/download-all-items-in-
IA-collection.py)

